# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Näin Pariisissa

## Antero Alku

Pariisin raitiolinjan T3 rakentaminen etenee. Hankkeella on näyttävät www-sivut http://www.tramway.paris.fr, joilta löytyy lähes kaikki tarpeellinen tieto, niin hyödyllinen kuin hauskakin.

Sivut ovat ranskankieliset, mutta tässä muutama suora linkki:

Valokuvia pysäkeistä ennen ja jälkeen
http://www.tramway.paris.fr/tram.asp...tions/D4_1.asp
Sivun oikeassa reunassa on lista, josta voi klikata eri pysäkeille tai nuolipainikkein kelata eteenpäin.

Video T3:n ensimmäisen vaunun saapumisesta Pariisiin, kesto alle 2 min.
http://www.tramway.paris.fr/evenements/L7_1.asp
Sivulta voit valita internetyhteytesi nopeuden. "Trés haut débit" on laajakaista.

Video ruohoradan teosta eli ruohomaton levittämisestä radalle, kesto alle 2 min
http://www.tramway.paris.fr/tram.asp..._change/D6.asp

Linja T3 rakennetaan Pariisin eteläpuolelle itä-länsisuuntaisena kehärataosana. Sille rakennetaan myös yhteys nykyisen T2:n eteläpäähän. T3:n toisessa päässä on messukeskus.

Pariisissa on yksi maailman parhaista metroverkoista ja lisäksi tiheä lähijunaverkko, mutta siitä huolimatta keskustan ulkopuolelle rakennetaan raitioteitä. Perussyynä on yksinkertaisesti raha, mutta samalla saadaan kohennetuksi kaupunkikuvaa.

Pariisista on lyhyehkö artikkeli kirjassani "Raitiovaunu tulee taas". Sieltä selviää mm. että Pariisin kaupungissa on asukkaita 2,13 miljoonaa ja väestötiheys 24.000 asukasta neliökilometrille. Talousalueella on asukkaita 9,7 miljoonaa ja asukastiheys 3500 (Helsingissä 3000, pk-seudulla 400).

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pariisin raitiolinjan T3 rakentaminen etenee. Hankkeella on näyttävät www-sivut http://www.tramway.paris.fr, joilta löytyy lähes kaikki tarpeellinen tieto, niin hyödyllinen kuin hauskakin.


Moi

Miten pitkästä linjasta on kyse yhteensä? Sivustosta aukeavasta kartasta saa sen käsityksen että aika lyhyestä on kyse. Ymmärsin että Pariisissa on ennestään linjat T1 ja T2, ja kun tämä T3 valmistuu, niin täysympyrä ei ole ihan valmis silloinkaan. Mikä se heidän filosofiansa on, että rakennetaan lyhyitä pätkiä sinne sun tänne? Onko Pariisissa kehämuotoista metroa tai paikallisjunarataa ennestään? 

Rakennustavasta täytyy sanoa että kuvien perusteella vaikuttaa aika jykevältä, eli vie aika paljon tilaa sivusuunnassa. Kartan mukaan linja on myös lähes viivansuora, eli kaikki mahdolliset hidasteet lienee karsittu pois. 

Kuvista ja jutuista (en osaa erityisen hyvin ranskaa) saa sen käsityksen että nimenomaan ulkonäköpuoleen sekä kaikenlaiseen turvallisuutta korostavaan elektroniikkaan on panostettu paljon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten pitkästä linjasta on kyse yhteensä? Sivustosta aukeavasta kartasta saa sen käsityksen että aika lyhyestä on kyse. Ymmärsin että Pariisissa on ennestään linjat T1 ja T2, ja kun tämä T3 valmistuu, niin täysympyrä ei ole ihan valmis silloinkaan. Mikä se heidän filosofiansa on, että rakennetaan lyhyitä pätkiä sinne sun tänne? Onko Pariisissa kehämuotoista metroa tai paikallisjunarataa ennestään?


Näyttää olevan hieman lyhyempi kuin T2. Pariisissa idea on rakentaa kehäyhteyksiä metojen ja paikallisjunien säteittäisten haarojen välille. Metro kattaa suunnilleen Ile de Paris -alueen, eli ydinkeskustan, jota lännessä rajaa Seine-joen mutka. Itään tämä ydinalue on suunnilleen saman suuruinen, mutta ilman joen rajaa.

Metroverkko on ydinalueella hyvin tiheä, mutta loppuu kuin veitsellä leikaten - kuten aikanaan koko kaupunkikin. Uloimman rengasmaisen linjan muodostavat linjat 2 ja 6. Muuten linjaverkosto muodostaa useiden eri linjojen avulla poikittaisia yhteyksiä, koska verkosto ei ole tähtiverkko. Kokonaiskuva metro- ja paikallisjunaverkosta esim. http://www.webscapades.com/france/paris/metro.htm

Tässä kartassa ei näy ratikkalinjoja. Ne ovat T1 välillä Gare St Denise (vain RER-junia), joka on linjan 13 pohjoispään lähellä ja Noisy-le-Sec linjan 5 pohjoispään lähellä. T2 ajaa väliä La Defence linjan 1 länsipäästä Icy val de Seinelle, joka puolestaan on linjan 8 eteläpään lähellä. Tässäkin ratikan pääteasema on RER-juna-asema.

Pariisin liikennelaitoksen RATP:n kartta, jossa näkyvät myös ratikat, on osoitteessa http://www.ratp.info/orienter/plans.php# josta klikataan kartan kuvaa Plan du Métro.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pariisin liikennelaitoksen RATP:n kartta, jossa näkyvät myös ratikat, on osoitteessa http://www.ratp.info/orienter/plans.php# josta klikataan kartan kuvaa Plan du Métro.


On vähän selkiintynyt sitten 70-luvun kun metrokartta oli painettu tavallisen kaupungin kartan pohjalle eikä siitä saaanut kukaan ulkopaikkakuntalainen selville. Nykyisissä kartoissa on taas hankalaa se, että piitää plärätä eri karttojen välillä kun joka raidekulkuneuvotyypillä on omat karttansa.

Helsingissä voisi minun puolestani, kun verkko ei todellakaan ole mikään tavattoman iso, tehdä yhteinen kaaviomainen kartta jossa näkyisi omina linjoinaan sekä lähijunat, metro että raitiovaunut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Helsingin linjakartan suurin puute on se, että siinä ei näytetä (muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta) kaupungin rajan ylittäviä bussilinjoja Helsingin alueella. Kuitenkin lipputariffissa saa käyttää seutubusseja myös Helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä.

Pohjakartta voisi olla yksinkertaisempaa mallia, mutta kuitenkin mittakaavassa, ja sellaisia pohjia on kyllä olemassa.

Kiskoliikennekartta olisi sitten vasta seuraavaksi tärkein uudistus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin linjakartan suurin puute on se, että siinä ei näytetä (muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta) kaupungin rajan ylittäviä bussilinjoja Helsingin alueella. Kuitenkin lipputariffissa saa käyttää seutubusseja myös Helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä.
> 
> Pohjakartta voisi olla yksinkertaisempaa mallia, mutta kuitenkin mittakaavassa, ja sellaisia pohjia on kyllä olemassa.
> 
> Kiskoliikennekartta olisi sitten vasta seuraavaksi tärkein uudistus.


Samaa mieltä. 

Pitäisi olla seudullinen bussikartta, jossa näkyisivät kaikki YTV-alueen bussit. Nythän seutubusseilla on oma kartta ja Helsingin sisäisillä oma. Rautatiet ja metro ja niiden asemat näytettäisiin tällä kartalla pelkkinä viivoina ja pisteinä kuten nyt. Bussien linjanumerointia voisi muuttaa niin että päällekkäisiä eri kaupungeista johtuvia numeroita ei olisi. Tällaisen seudullisen kartan tekemisessä olisi tietenkin työsarkaa, mutta lopputulos helpottaisi suunnistamista. Helsingin keskustan sisäinen bussi- ja raitiovaunukartta säilytettäisiin entisellään. 

Metrokarttaa muistuttava kaaviomainen raideliikennekartta olisi sellainen joka olisi teipattuna kaikkien raidekulkuneuvojen sisällä sekä asemilla. Sellaisen teettäminen ei meidän "valtavan raideliikenneverkoston" kohdalla liene ylivoimaisen hankalaa, ja voisi ottaa käyttöön vaikka heti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Minäkin kannatan ideaa!

Tukholmassa on julkaistu jo yli kaksikymmentä vuotta  kaupungin ja läänin linjakarttoja. Kaupungin karttaan on merkitty myös kuntarajan ylittävät linjat, lääninkartassa on pikkukarttoina alueen isoimmat taajamat yksityiskohtaisemmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Entisellä metropla.net-sivustolla, nykyään www.urbanrail.net oli tällainen yhdistelmäkartta, koska täällä oli vain yksi metrolinja. Valitettavasti nyt siellä näyttää olevan vain metro+junat. Ja jotta kartta ei näyttäisi niin tyhmältä, sinne on piirretty myös länsimetron suunniteltu rata.

Pitäisi varmaan antaa palautetta ylläpidolle, kun esim. Ruhrin alueelta on yksinkertaisesti ratikkakartat.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pitäisi varmaan antaa palautetta ylläpidolle, kun esim. Ruhrin alueelta on yksinkertaisesti ratikkakartat.


Onko siellä siis ennen ollut Helsingin kohdalla myös raitiotiet mukana samassa kartassa?

t.Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko siellä siis ennen ollut Helsingin kohdalla myös raitiotiet mukana samassa kartassa?


Kyllä vaan. Tätä oli selitetty nimenomaan sillä, että tekijän mielestä yksi metrolinja on kovin suppea kuva Helsingin joukkoliikenteestä, ja ratikka ja lähijunat yhdessä metron kanssa muodostavat raideliikenteen verkon ja yhtenäisen järjestelmän.

Minusta tekijä oli täysin oikeassa, joten ihmettelen nykyistä nihilististä esitystä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta tekijä oli täysin oikeassa, joten ihmettelen nykyistä nihilististä esitystä.


Ihmettelen sikäli, kun sivusto muuten on aika tarkkaan tehty ja esittelee metrot ja muun julkisen raideliikenteen eri kaupungeissa varsin hyvin. 

Onko siinä jokin sellainen logiikka, että vain kaupungeissa joilla ei ole varsinaista raskasmetroa, esitellään myös raitiotiet. Ja että raitioteiksi kelpaavat yleisesti vain sellaiset jotka on luokiteltu pikaraitioteiksi, tai joiden päätepiste on esikaupungeisssa. Mutta tässäkin logiikka ontuu, koska esim Riika, jolla on laaja ratikkaverkko esikaupunkeihin asti, on jätetty pois kokonaan kaupunkien joukosta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Urbanraililla ainakin yksi tärkeä kriteeri taitavat olla kaksisuuntavaunut ja/tai multippeliajo, joita ilman harvaa rataa kelpuutetaan enää karttoihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Urbanraililla ainakin yksi tärkeä kriteeri taitavat olla kaksisuuntavaunut ja/tai multippeliajo, joita ilman harvaa rataa kelpuutetaan enää karttoihin.


Miksi ei Helsingissä harrasteta multippeliajoa? Asettaako tieliikennelaki jotain rajoituksia raitiovaunun pituudelle Suomessa? Joillakin vuoroilla on niin kova tungos että tarvetta kokonaisille junille olisi. Eivät kaikki matkustajat jaksa jäädä odottamaan sitä seuraavaa vaunua jonka saapumisesta ei ole varmaa tietoa, vaan sisään ängetään aina jo valmiiksi täyteen vaunuun. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen muuttanee tilannetta, ja multippeliajolta katoaa yksi tärkeä este. En silti tiedä, onko asiaa edes harkittu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen muuttanee tilannetta, ja multippeliajolta katoaa yksi tärkeä este. En silti tiedä, onko asiaa edes harkittu.


Mun mielestäni kuljettajarahastus on aika kaukaa haettu syy. 
Lähijunissakin myydään lippuja vain yhdessä junarungossa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi ei Helsingissä harrasteta multippeliajoa? Asettaako tieliikennelaki jotain rajoituksia raitiovaunun pituudelle Suomessa?


Arvelen syyksi sitä, että HKL:n virallinen näkemys on, että vuorovälin tulee olla mahdollisimman lyhyt. Sen vuoksi tarpeettomia ovat perävaunut tai multippeliajo. Ja siksi Nr-vaunuista lähtien HKL:n raitiovaunut eivät enää ole olleet yhteisajokelpoisia.




> Joillakin vuoroilla on niin kova tungos että tarvetta kokonaisille junille olisi. Eivät kaikki matkustajat jaksa jäädä odottamaan sitä seuraavaa vaunua jonka saapumisesta ei ole varmaa tietoa, vaan sisään ängetään aina jo valmiiksi täyteen vaunuun.


Näin juuri on. Yleensä raitiovaunuliikenne ei kärsi sumppuuntumisesta, ainoastaan bussiliikenne, jossa junakokoa ei voi kasvattaa. Mutta meillä Helsingissä ongelma on myös raitiovaunuissa ja jatkuvasti. Ja tätä ongelmaa on sitten ryhdytty ratkomaan täysin nurinkurisella tavalla, eli hidastamalla raitioliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## Eira

Raitiovaunut tekevät paluuta Ranskassa. Pariisissa voi matkustaa ratikalla ensimmäistä kertaa lähes 70 vuoteen.

Raitiovaunut muokkaavat hiljalleen kaupunkikuvaa myös monissa Tampereen ja Turun kokoisissa ranskalaiskaupungeissa.

Turun Sanomat 14.11.2006

----------


## vristo

Hieno juttu Pariisin moderneista ratikoista tämän päivän Hesarissa. Lukekaa juttu tarkoin, oi Helsingin seudun päättäjät ja kehittäjät.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hieno juttu Pariisin moderneista ratikoista tämän päivän Hesarissa.


Varsin miellyttävää luettavaa. Ilmaiseksi eivät näköjään fransmannit raitioteitään saa, onhan tuo 300 miljoonaa euroa mummonmarkoissa luokkaa 2 miljardia. Likimain sitä suuruusluokkaa taisivat olla Tukholman Tvärbananinkin kustannukset. Mutta kuten olen ennenkin todennut, hyvästä (kokonaisratkaisusta) kannattaa maksaa. Pidemmän päälle onnistunut investointi tulee lopulta edulliseksi.

----------


## jhaarni

> Ilmaiseksi eivät näköjään fransmannit raitioteitään saa, onhan tuo 300 miljoonaa euroa mummonmarkoissa luokkaa 2 miljardia.


Juu, kallista on. Huhhuh. Toisaalta jutussa sanotaan:




> ..bulevardit lähellä Pariisin etelärajaa on muokattu kokonaan uusiksi ja vehreämmiksi raitiotien myötä. Reitin varsille on istutettu puita, ja vierellä kulkee myös pyörätie.


Jos tämä kaikki sisältyy kustannuksiin, niin ymmärrän paremmin. Tuolla matkallahan ei kuitenkaan ole yhtään siltaa eikä tunnelia.

- Janne

----------


## petteri

Voiko tuosta hinnasta voi tehdä sellaisen johtopäätöksen, että pikaratikka maksaa yhtä paljon kuin kallioon rakennettu metro? Kilometriä kohden hintaa on saman verran kuin Ruoholahti-Matinkylä välillä. 

Eikö tuolla radalla tosiaankaan ole siltoja eikä tunneleita? Ja hintana 37 m/km. Vaikuttaa oudolta. Tuon ratikan kustannusrakenne kiinnostaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Voiko tuosta hinnasta voi tehdä sellaisen johtopäätöksen, että pikaratikka maksaa yhtä paljon kuin kallioon rakennettu metro? Kilometriä kohden hintaa on saman verran kuin Ruoholahti-Matinkylä välillä.


Ei kai siitä sentään ihan sellaista päätelmää... Ensinnäkään Matinkylän metroa ei vielä ole rakennettu, joten emme tiedä, vaikka sen hinta tuplaantuisi nykyisestä arviosta. Itämetron kohdalla hinta triplaantui.

Toisekseen puistokatujen ym. katuympäristön kasvojenkohotus, joka toki kannattaa tehdä samalla kun katua myllerretään ratikan takia muutenkin (vrt. rv ysi ja Aleksis Kiven katu), on kustannus, jota ei pitäisi laskea ratikan osalle. 

Kolmanneksi ratikalla on tarkoitus kuljettaa päivässä nyt valmistuttuaan 100 000 matkustajaa. Kuinkahan paljon Matinkylän metro kuljettaa päivässä valmistuttuaan? Matkustajaa kohden kallis pariisilaisratikka lienee kuitenkin suomalaista metroa halvempi.

Emme tiedä tarkalleen, mitä HS:n mainitsema 300Me sisältää ja mitä ei. Kalliilta se kuitenkin vaikuttaa. Jos joku saa selville kustannuserittelyn, se olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä.

----------


## petteri

Raide-YVAssa Matinkylän metron Ruoholahti-Lauttasaari välinmatkustajamääräksi on arvioitu 75000 vuorokaudessa 2030. Kun ottaa muutkin matkat huomioon, ollaan noin 110000 matkassa vuorokaudessa. 

Matkustajakilometriä kohden ollaan suunnilleen samoissa hinnoissa, jos tuo ratikka maksoi 300 Me ja Matinkylän metro maksaa 450 Me. Vaikka tuo ratikka vaikuttaa kyllä kalliilta jos eritasoratkaisuja ei ole käytetty.

----------


## 339-DF

> Raide-YVAssa Matinkylän metron Ruoholahti-Lauttasaari välinmatkustajamääräksi on arvioitu 75000 vuorokaudessa 2030. Kun ottaa muutkin matkat huomioon, ollaan noin 110000 matkassa vuorokaudessa.


Jos kunnanrajan ylittävien matkojen määräksi arvioitiin se 56 000, joka Sinulla oli tässä hetki sitten esillä, niin Lauttasaaresta tulisi kyytiin 19 000 matkustajaa. Se vastaa suurin piirtein Lauttasaaren asukaslukua, ja Helsingin sisäisessä liikenteessä tosiaan tehdään noin yksi joukkoliikennenousu/asukas/vuorokausi. Nähtäväksi tosin jää, pystytäänkö Lauttasaaresta tekemään kaavailujen mukainen liityntäalue. Siellä on sen verran vaikutusvaltaisia asukkaita ja sen verran kiihkeää metrovastustusta, että suoria bussilinjoja todennäköisesti jää ainakin jossain määrin jäljelle (vrt. linja 16 Kulosaareen ja Herttoniemeen). Tällöin metron oletettu matkustajamäärä toki laskee.

110 000 - 75 000 = 35 000 eli tämä olisi Espoon sisäisten metromatkojen määrä. Se tuntuu kovin suurelta, mutta enpä osaa sen paremmin arvioida sen paikkansapitävyyttä. Ehkä se on totta.

Kun kuitenkin nyt oletetaan HS:n mukaan, että nuo puistokaduttamiset ja muut liikennejärjestelyt laskettiin siihen 300 Me:oon mukaan, niin vastaavasti pitää laskea myös länsimetron aiheuttamat katujärjestelyt mukaan länsimetron hintaan, ja näinhän ei YVA:ssa tehty.

Rohkenen arvioida, että Matinkylän metron hinta liikennejärjestelyineen on lähempänä 904 Me:tä (tupla) kuin 452 Me:tä. Mutta nähtäväksi jää... Tavallaan turhaa vääntää tästä kättä, kunhan odottelemme riittävän kauan niin asia selviää itsekseen.

Samaa mieltä olen kanssasi siitä, että tuo ratikka on tehty todella kalliisti. Olisi mielenkiintoista saada syyt kunnolla tietoon. Meidän Jokerimme on arvioitu huomattavasti halvemmaksi, vaikka siihen sisältyy tunneliosuuskin. Tosin Jokeri ei kulje kivikaupungissa lainkaan, pelkästään esikaupunkimaisissa oloissa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tästä on keskusteltu foorumilla aikaisemminkin.

Pääpointti on se, että ranskalaisia joukkoliikenne-investointeja ei voi verrata suomalaisiin kustannuksiin. Sen sijaan saksalaiset ja ruotsalaiset hankkeet ovat jo vertailukelpoisia. 

Syyt vertailukelvottomuuteen:
- Joukkoliikennehankkeisiin sisällytetään kaikki muukin mitä ympärillä tehdään. Tässä ei edes riitä katuympäristö, vaan kustannuksissa voi olla vaikkapa kadunvarsipysäköinnin korvaavat parkkihallit.
- Toisenlainen kustannusrakenne: työvoimavaltaisuus, kalliimmat yksikkökustannukset jne.

Myös kallioon rakennettu metro on Ranskassa vastaavasti kalliimpi kuin Suomessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Matkustajakilometriä kohden ollaan suunnilleen samoissa hinnoissa, jos tuo ratikka maksoi 300 Me ja Matinkylän metro maksaa 450 Me. Vaikka tuo ratikka vaikuttaa kyllä kalliilta jos eritasoratkaisuja ei ole käytetty.


Tarkempia tietoja Pariisin ratikan rahoituksesta, valitettavasti kustannusten erittely on tässä hieman ylimalkainen mutta joka tapauksessa muut parannustyöt ovat vieneet huomattavan osan rahasta eli 300 Me on vähän yläkanttiin:

http://www.tramway.paris.fr/tram.asp...acteurs/E2.asp




> Le financement  _Rahoitus_
> 
> Contrat de Plan ÉtatRégion 2000-2006  _Valtion ja alueen välinen sopimus 2000-2006_
> 
> Total : 214,11 Millions    _Yhteensä_
> 
> > Région : 81,32 Millions    _Alue_
> > État : 50,76 Millions    _Valtio_
> > Ville de Paris : 49,30 Millions    _Pariisin kaupunki_
> ...


Lisäksi kannattaa huomioida, että rakentamisympäristö vilkkaan kaupungin kadulla on erittäin haastava, alla kulkee metrolinjoja, kalusteet ovat tasokkainta mahdollista designia, graafinen ilme on varta vasten suunniteltu jne. Eli rahaa saa kyllä kulumaan kun viimeisen päälle tekee.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Hienoa, että löytyi joku, joka osaa ranskaa.

Tässä on laskettu kalusto mukaan kustannuksiin. Niinhän ei (meillä) kuuluisi tehdä, heti tippuu 53 Me pois. Kalusto on sitten osa liikennöintikustannuksia.

Samoin 9 Me liikennöintikustannuksia on vuosittainen kulu, ei investointikustannus.

Pariisin maisemanparannus 45 Me pitää myös laskea tästä pois.

Eli tippuiko hinnasta tosiaan nyt 107 Me pois? 193 Me on aika paljon sekin noin lyhyestä linjasta, mutta ne erot varmaankin selittyvät sillä, mitä Mikko kirjoitti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

En ehtinyt perehtyä lukuihin vielä tarkemmin, mutta ylimalkainen tulkintani on, että siteerattu 300 Me muodostuu näin:

214,11 Me ratainfra (otaksutusti -- sisältö tarkemmin erittelemättä)
+ 44,4 Me ympäristö
+ 52,8 Me kalusto
= 311,31 Me koko investointi

Tarkemmin katsottuna se minkä suomensin vuotuisiksi käyttökuluiksi saattaakin olla investoinnin vuotuinen poisto (tuo ilmaus _coût de fonctionnement_ hämää hieman koska se viittaa selvästi käyttökuluihin), joka varsinaisten käyttökulujen (=palkat, huolto yms.) lisäksi kohdistuu käytönaikaisille vuosille kirjanpidollisen taloudellisen käyttöiän mukaan. Tätä tukisi se seikka, että 30 v. x 8,9 Me / v. = 267 Me ja toisaalta infra 214,11 Me + kalusto 52,8 Me = 266,91 Me. 30 vuoden taloudellinen käyttöikä on tietysti pelkkä arvaus, mutta aika hyvin näyttäisi menevän nappiin.  :Smile: 

Liikennöintikuluja ei siis tietenkään ole lisäilty kokonaissummaan koska siinä menisi omenat ja appelsiinit sekaisin.  :Wink: 

Sikäli tämä näyttää selkeältä, että nuo rahoittajat (Pariisin kaupunki, RATP, valtio, alue) suorittavat investoinnin ja RATP liikennöi palvelun tuottajana. STIF puolestaan on tilaajaorganisaatio joka käsitykseni mukaan myy liput, tulouttaa rahat itselleen ja ostaa liikennöintipalvelut tuottajilta.

----------


## petteri

> 110 000 - 75 000 = 35 000 eli tämä olisi Espoon sisäisten metromatkojen määrä. Se tuntuu kovin suurelta, mutta enpä osaa sen paremmin arvioida sen paikkansapitävyyttä. Ehkä se on totta.


Ei se ihan noin mene. Lauttasaaren (ja Koivusaaren) matkustajamääräksi on arvioitu 26000 henkeä. Tuosta tulee Espoon sisäisiksi matkoiksi likimäärin 28000. Ainakin jos laskin tuon oikein.

----------


## oula

> Pariisista on lyhyehkö artikkeli kirjassani "Raitiovaunu tulee taas". Sieltä selviää mm. että Pariisin kaupungissa on asukkaita 2,13 miljoonaa ja väestötiheys 24.000 asukasta neliökilometrille. Talousalueella on asukkaita 9,7 miljoonaa ja asukastiheys 3500 (Helsingissä 3000, pk-seudulla 400).


Oli pakko tarttua tähän. Pk-seutuunhan lasketaan Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen ja Helsinki. Ja kun kaikkien asukastiheys on yli 700, ei pääkaupunkiseudun asukastiheys _voi_ olla 400. Vai tarkoitatko nyt Helsingin seutua, joka ei todellakaan ole verrattavissa mihinkään Pariisin urban areaan.

----------


## petteri

> Oli pakko tarttua tähän. Pk-seutuunhan lasketaan Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen ja Helsinki. Ja kun kaikkien asukastiheys on yli 700, ei pääkaupunkiseudun asukastiheys _voi_ olla 400. Vai tarkoitatko nyt Helsingin seutua, joka ei todellakaan ole verrattavissa mihinkään Pariisin urban areaan.


Helsinki urban area eli yhtenäinen kaupunkiasutus saadaan suunnilleen kun lähdetään Mankista Kehä III:aa eteenpäin (alueen raja noin 0,5-2 km Kehä III:n ulkopuolella) käännytään Hämeenlinnanväylää Keimolaan. Siitä suoraa linjaa Lentokentän pohjoispuolitse Tuusulantielle, Tuusulantietä (alueen raja noin 0,5-2 km Tuusulantien länsipuolella) Hyrylään, josta alue jatkuu Järvenpään Saunakallioon, siitä Kellokoskelle ja viivaa pitkin Haarajoen liittymään Lahdentielle. Lahdentietä (alueen raja noin 0,5-2 km Lahdentien itäpuolella) Kehä III:lle ja Kehä III:a pitkin(alueen raja noin 0,5-2 km Kehä III:n pohjoispuolella) Vuosaaren satamaan.

Noin miljoona asukasta 700-750 neliökilometrin alueella. 1300-1400 henkeä neliökilometrillä. 

Jos lentokentän ja Kivistön ottaa pois(Hämeenlinnanväylältä Kehä III:a Tuusulantielle(alueen raja noin 2-4 km Kehä III:n ulkopuolella) ja Tuusulantietä (alueen raja noin 0,5-3 km Tuusulantien länsipuolella) Hyrylään), alue on noin 600 neliökilometriä eli 1700 henkeä neliökilometrille.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pk-seutuunhan lasketaan Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen ja Helsinki. Ja kun kaikkien asukastiheys on yli 700, ei pääkaupunkiseudun asukastiheys _voi_ olla 400. Vai tarkoitatko nyt Helsingin seutua, joka ei todellakaan ole verrattavissa mihinkään Pariisin urban areaan.


Tuo 400 sopisi hyvin koko Helsingin seutuun (Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen, Kirkkonummi, Vihti, Nurmijärvi, Hyvinkää, Tuusula, Kerava, Järvenpää ja Sipoo), jonka väestöntiheys on vähän yli 400. Tuosta alueestahan jo suurin osa pinta-alasta on ihan aitoa maaseutua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oli pakko tarttua tähän. Pk-seutuunhan lasketaan Espoo, Vantaa, Kauniainen ja Helsinki. Ja kun kaikkien asukastiheys on yli 700, ei pääkaupunkiseudun asukastiheys _voi_ olla 400. Vai tarkoitatko nyt Helsingin seutua, joka ei todellakaan ole verrattavissa mihinkään Pariisin urban areaan.


H:gin seudun tiedot ovat julkaisusta Gullström, Per; Lindqvist, Gunnar: Nordic major city statistics. Stockholm 2002. ISBN 1401-6362.

Julkaisu määrittelee Helsingin seutuun kuuluviksi 11 naapurikuntaa, pohjoisimpana Hyvinkää. Julkaisu tilastoi 16 pohjoismaista kaupunkia ja niiden seudut. Seutujen määrittelyn perusteena on työssäkäyntialue. Sitä, miten työssäkäyntialue on yksityiskohtaisesti rajattu, ei ole kuvattu. Työssäkäyntialueen rajaushan perustuu viime kädessä siihen, mihin vedetään raja työssäkäynnin määrän merkittävyydelle.

Pariisin osalta lähteenä on Pariisin oma tilastointi.

Kuten kaikissa väestötilastollisissa vertailuissa, täydellinen yhtenevyys on mahdotonta yhdyskuntarakenteiden erojen vuoksi. Keski-Euroopalle on tyypillisempää selkeämpi keskittyminen kuin Suomessa tai pohjoismaissa. Joukkoliikenteen kannalta hallinnolliset kuntarajat ovat merkityksettömiä, työsskäyntialueen tapainen määrittely on mielekäs. Mutta siinäkin hallinnolliset kuntarajat ovat ongelmallisia. Onhan Espookin yksi kaupunki, jonka pohjoispuoli on jokseenkin puhdasta maaseutua.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Testasin tänään Pariisin raitiovaunuja T3 ja T2. Vähän skitsofreeninen kokemus.

Aloitetaan linja T3:sta, joka kulkee tällä hetkellä Pariisin eteläisessä osassa kadulla ilman mitään eritasoratkaisuja. Linjaa liikennöidään isoilla 44 metrisillä ratikoilla. Pysäkkejä on tiheässä ja linjalla on täydelliset liikennevaloetuudet.

Linja T3 vaikutti kalustoa lukuunottamatta varsin tutunoloiselta. Linja kulki koko 8 kilometrin matkan hiukan samanoloista vauhtia ja samantyyppisessä ympäristössä, jota Helsingissä on Hämeentiellä Hakaniemen jälkeen ja Mannerheimintiellä Arkadiankadun pohjoispuolella. Tosin pysähdyksiä oli vähän vähemmän. Yllättävän verkkaista matkantekoa, vaikka pysäkkiväli on 470m. Muun liikenteen joukossa pitää ratikankin varoa ja ratikan nopeus on 19 km/h.

Testasin myös Pariisin linjaa raitiovaunulinjaa T2, joka on tyypiltään lähinnä minimetro. Linjalla on pituutta 11,3 km ja pysäkkiväli on 940m. Kaluston pituus on 33 metriä. Linja T2 on rakennettu vanhan rautatien käytävään. T2 on kokonaan eristetty muusta liikenteestä metromaisesti eritasoon. Tuo ratikka liikkuu jo varsin hyvää vauhtia eli 31 km/h.

Vertailutietoa nopeista metroista: 
Pariisin automaattimetrolinja 14, pysäkkiväli 1  km, kulkee 41 km/h. Helsingin metro Ruoholahti - Mellunmäki, pysäkkiväli 1,2 km, kulkee 44 km/h.

----------


## petteri

Mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta. Pariisin T3 ratikan nopeus on ruuhka-aikaan siis 19 km/h, kun pysäkkiväli on 470 m, ei siis ole kovin nopea. Tuo nopeus on kuitenkin suuri parannus aikaisempaan bussilinjaan. Aikaisemmin bussi kulki samaa reittiä ruuhka-aikana 13 km/h.

Vertailutietoa: Helsingin linja 10 kulkee samantyyppisessä ympäristössä kuin Pariisin T3 välin Lasipalatsi - Ruskeasuo 4,6 km, jonka pysäkkiväli on 460 m, ruuhka-aikaan nopeudella 15 km/h. Bussi 42 kulkee saman välin nopeudella 21 km/h, kun pysäkkiväli on 580m.

----------


## Antero Alku

Mittasitko Petteri Pariisissa pysäkkiaikoja? M14:stä kirjoitit aiemmin, että sen pysäkkiajat ovat 15 sekuntia.

En ole itse käynyt Pariisissa T3:n avauduttua, joten en osaa sanoa siitä mitään. Ihmetyttää kuitenkin, miksi nopeus jää 19 km/h:iin, joka on 80 % mahdollisesta maksiminopeudesta tuolla pysäkkivälillä ja 50 km/h nopeusrajoituksella.

Ylipäätään nopeuksia tulisi verrata pysäkivälin sallimaan suurimpaan linjanopeuteen. Pysäkkiväli on merkittävä linjanopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä, jota harventamatta on mahdotonta päästä lähellekään väylän sallimia huippunopeuksia. Mutta pysäkkivälin harventamisella tapahtuva nopeus menetetään kävelyssä ja vaihtoajoissa, kuten joukkoliikenteen perusopetuksessa ja osoitetaan.

Suurimpaan mahdolliseen linjanopeuteen verrattuna luettelemiesi esimerkkien hyvyys on seuraava:

Pariisi T3 470 m 19 km/h 50 km/h = 80 %
Pariisi T2 940 m 31 km/h 70 km/h = 85 %
Pariisi M14 1000 m 41 km/h 70 km/h = 110 %
Helsinki M 1200 m 44 km/h 80 km/h = 110 %
Helsinki R10 460 m 15 km/h 45 km/h = 66 %
Helsinki B42 580 m 21 km/h 45 km/h = 82 %

Edellä olen laskenut viestiesi pysäkkiväleillä ja linjanopeuksilla sekä olettanut kuvauksesi perusteella väylällä sallitun huippunopeuden. Helsingin Mannerheimintiellä tosin on täytynyt arvata keskimääräinen arvo, sillä reitit kulkevat erisuuruisten nopeusrajoitusten kautta. Olen myös joutunut arvaamaan pysäkkiaikoja, joita toki Helsingin osalta voin arvata paremmin kuin Pariisista.

Pariisin T2 ja T3 ovat suhteellisesti melkein yhtä hyviä, mutta T2 hivenen parempi. Helsingin raitioliikenteen valoetuus näyttää tässä kyntensä oikein hyvin. Eli järjestelmä ei juuri nopeuta liikennettä. Valoetuuton bussikin pärjää yhtä hyvin kuin etuuksin oleva ratikka Pariisissa.

Metrojen kohdalla tulos on mielenkiintoinen. Hesan laskin 80 km/h huippunopeudella, joka ei kuitenkaan ole totta tunneleissa, joissa huippunopeus on 70 km/h ja lyhyillä väleillä ei päästä edes siihen. Pysäkkiajankin laiton pidemmäksi kuin se on keskimäärin kellotuksieni mukaan. Pariisin osalta käytin aiemman viestisi tietoa 15 sekunnin pysäkkiajasta.

Jokin mättää, jos junat muka kulkevat nopeammin kuin ne voivat edes teoriassa kulkea. Ettei vain julkaistuissa aikatauluissa vähän vedätettäisi?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Mittasitko Petteri Pariisissa pysäkkiaikoja? M14:stä kirjoitit aiemmin, että sen pysäkkiajat ovat 15 sekuntia.


Mittailin hiukan metron pysäkkiaikoja lähinnä automaattimetro mielessä, eli selvitin vastausta kysymukseen, onko automaattimetro hidas pysäkillä vai ei. Linja 14 ne olivat pääosin 15-20 sekunnin välillä ja kerran pysäkillä seisottiin noin 25 sekuntia. Linjalla 1 pysäkkiajat vaihtelivat 15-30 sekunnin välillä, mutta välillä linjalla oli ihan valtava ruuhka.




> En ole itse käynyt Pariisissa T3:n avauduttua, joten en osaa sanoa siitä mitään. Ihmetyttää kuitenkin, miksi nopeus jää 19 km/h:iin, joka on 80 % mahdollisesta maksiminopeudesta tuolla pysäkkivälillä ja 50 km/h nopeusrajoituksella.


Linjan T3 pysäkkiaikoja en mittannut ja olin liikkeellä ruuhkan ulkopuolella, mutta olisi kyllä jälkikäteen ajateltuna pitänyt mittailla. Linja T3 ei pysähtynyt kuin pysäkeillä, joten sillä oli täydelliset etuudet autoliikenteeltä, huippunopeus vaikutti olevan ehkä 50 km/h.

Yksi suuri syy linjan T3 hitauteen voi olla pysäkkien tasoratkaisut ja se, että pysäkit ovat samalla kohdalla molempiin suuntiin. Puolet linjan suojateistä kulkee junan editse ja puolet takaa ja ennenkuin kaikki 44 metrin mittaisen ratikan matkustajat ovat päässeet ratikan edestä suojatien yli siinä todella kuluu aikaa.




> Jokin mättää, jos junat muka kulkevat nopeammin kuin ne voivat edes teoriassa kulkea. Ettei vain julkaistuissa aikatauluissa vähän vedätettäisi?


Ainakin minun kokemukseni Helsingin metrosta sekä lähijunista A, I ja M on, että ne kulkevat erinomaisesti aikataulussa ja Pariisin linja 14 on mitoitukseltaan melkein kuin Helsingin metron kaksoisolento automaattina. Sekä Helsingin metro että Pariisin linja 14 eivät myöskään ole valtavan kuormitettuja.

Ei kai vaan laskukaavoissasi ole vikaa niin, että ne aliarvioivat metron nopeuden ja yliarvioivat raitiovaunujen nopeuden varsinkin silloin kun jalankulkijat ovat samassa tasossa, pysäkit ovat kohdakkain ja puolet suojateistä on vaunujen edessä? 

Ottavatkohan kaavasi  huomioon sen, että ratikka ei voi ajaa suojatietä ylittävien jalankulkijoiden yli, joten tasopysäkkiratkaisujen pysäkkiajat ovat varsinkin korkealla kuormalla ja pitkillä junilla merkittävästi eritasopysäkkiratkaisuja pitemmät.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei kai vaan laskukaavoissasi ole vikaa niin, että ne aliarvioivat metron nopeuden ja yliarvioivat raitiovaunujen nopeuden varsinkin silloin kun jalankulkijat ovat samassa tasossa, pysäkit ovat kohdakkain ja puolet suojateistä on vaunujen edessä?


En edes yritä laskea Helsingin nykytilanteen simulointia, sillä se on tilastomatemaattinen asia, koska vaunun kulkuun liittyy useita satunnaisia tekijöitä. Eikä se ole tarkoituskaan, vaan tarkoitus on päinvastainen, laskea junan nopeus silloin, kun sen kulkua eivät mitkään satunnaiset häiriöt haittaa. Näin on ratikkaliikenne järjestetty monessa näkemässäni kaupungissa, ja niin se myös toimii. Eli vaunu seisoo pysäkillä kunnes poistujat ja nousijat ovat paikallaan, ja sitten lähdetään ja ajetaan viivytyksettä seuraavalle pysäkille.

Kertomasi mukaan näyttäisi siltä, että Pariisin T3:lla ei ole liikennettä järjestetty täysin esteettömäksi, jos siellä odotellaan ihmisten kävelyä vaunun editse. Esteettömyys autojen suhteen sielläkin onnistuu, mutta näköjään ei jalankulkijoiden suhteen. 470 metrin pysäkkivälillä ja 50 km/h ajonopeudella linjanopeudeksi tulee 19 km/h, jos pysäkkiä kohden seistään 38 sekuntia. Se on todella pitkä aika verrattuna jopa Helsingin ratikoiden pysäkkiaikoihin. Meillähän viivytys tulee turhasta seisomisesta liikennevaloissa.

Lasekamani suurin mahdollinen linjanopeus on keskimääräisellä kiihtyvyydellä ja hidastuvuudella ajonopeuteen nähden kuluva nopeuden muutoksien aika, maksiminopeuden aika sekä pysäkillä seisomisen aika. Metroradoilla tämän ajan pitäisi olla sama kuin todellinen mitattava ajoaika, koska siellä ei ole häiriöitä.

Kun lasken suhteen, kuten 66 % Helsingin kympille, se kuvaa juuri sitä, kuinka paljon satunnaisiin viivytyksiin hukataan aikaa ja miksi linjanopeus muodostuu suhteessa esteettömään nopeuteen.

Mutta otanpa satunnaisen matka-aikamittauksen 1.6.2007 klo 13:53 metrolla Siilitieltä Rautatieasemalle. Lähtöaika Siilitieltä ja tuloaika Rautatieasemalle kesti 11:47. Matka on 8196 m. Eli keskinopeus on 41,8 km/h. Jos lasken 20 sekunnin pysäkkiajalla, saan keskinopeudeksi 42 km/h. Lähemmäksi tämän mittauksen tarkkaa arvoa pääsen 20,5 sekunnin pysäkkiajalla. Pysäkkiajatkin olen merkinnyt muisiin, vaihtelivat 1626 sekuntia.

Reittioppaan aika on 12 minuuttia ja matka 8,2 km, josta keskinopeus 41 km/h. Ehkä ilmoittamasti 44 km/h olikin metromyönteinen nopeus?  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kertomasi mukaan näyttäisi siltä, että Pariisin T3:lla ei ole liikennettä järjestetty täysin esteettömäksi, jos siellä odotellaan ihmisten kävelyä vaunun editse. Esteettömyys autojen suhteen sielläkin onnistuu, mutta näköjään ei jalankulkijoiden suhteen.


Pariisissa jalankulkija on kuningas. Vihreä valo tarkoittaa sitä, että  jalankulkija saa mennä suojatien yli. Vähän kärjistäen punainen valo tarkoittaa, että jalankulkijan on syytä katsoa vasemmalle ja oikealle ja varmistaa, että muun liikenteen on mahdollista pysähtyä suojatien eteen ennen kuin astuu suojatielle. 

Esteettömyys jalankulkijoiden suhteen on erittäin vaikea ongelma kaikissa raitioliikenteen tasoratkaisuissa eikä sitä ole syytä aliarvioida Helsingissäkään, vaikka Helsingissä muu liikenne ei kunnioitakaan jalankulkijoita samalla lailla kuin Ranskassa.

Toki esteettömyys jalankulkijoiden suhteen on ratkaistavissa ainakin rakentamalla kaikki pysäkit eritasoon, mutta se on kallista. 




> Ehkä ilmoittamasti 44 km/h olikin metromyönteinen nopeus?


44 km/h nopeus on laskettu reittioppaan mukaan väliltä Ruoholahti -Mellunmäki.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toki esteettömyys jalankulkijoiden suhteen on ratkaistavissa ainakin rakentamalla kaikki pysäkit eritasoon, mutta se on kallista.


Voihan pysäkeille laittaa vaikka puomit, jotka estävät kiskojen ylittämisen ennen kuin vaunu on lähtenyt pysäkiltä. Jotkut varmaan kiertävät puomejakin, mutta ne tekevät sen sitten tietäen, että vaunu ei väistä.

----------


## petteri

> Voihan pysäkeille laittaa vaikka puomit, jotka estävät kiskojen ylittämisen ennen kuin vaunu on lähtenyt pysäkiltä. Jotkut varmaan kiertävät puomejakin, mutta ne tekevät sen sitten tietäen, että vaunu ei väistä.


Hyvä kommentti.

Puomit ovat yksi tapa pitää jalankulkijat aisoissa. Onko jalankulkupuomeja käytössä paljonkin pikaratikkaradoilla ulkomailla?

----------


## kouvo

> Voihan pysäkeille laittaa vaikka puomit, jotka estävät kiskojen ylittämisen ennen kuin vaunu on lähtenyt pysäkiltä. Jotkut varmaan kiertävät puomejakin, mutta ne tekevät sen sitten tietäen, että vaunu ei väistä.


Väärästä päästä lähdetään liikkeelle, jos jalankulkijoita aletaan puomittaa. Jos joukkoliikennettä halutaan sujuvoittaa niin oikea "puomituskohde" on henkilöautot. Jalankulkija on kunkku -periaatteen soisi yleistyvän Suomessakin. Ainakin se tuntuu toimivan joissakin huomattavasti helsinkiä isommissa kirkonkylissäkin Euroopassa, ilmeisesti myös Pariisissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki esteettömyys jalankulkijoiden suhteen on ratkaistavissa ainakin rakentamalla kaikki pysäkit eritasoon, mutta se on kallista.


Ei ole eritaso tarpeen, sehän luo vain esteellisyyttä jalankulkijoiden liikkumiselle. Eikä ole puomitkaan tarpeen. Helsingissä ja Saksassa riittävät liikennevalot. Kun vaunulle on vihreä  jonka esim. kuljettaja on tilannut  raiteet ylittäville jalankulkijoille on punainen. Liikennevalojen noudattaminen päästää vaunun heti liikkeelle ja jalankulkijat pääsevät muutaman sekunnin odotuksen jälkeen raiteiden yli. Tämä myös toimii käytännössä.

Mutta ehkä Pariisissa ollaan niin boheemeja, ettei siellä säännöt koske kansalaista. Vaan siellä pitäisi ratikkapysäkillä suojatien kohdalla olla laituriovet, jotka aiheuttavat kipua ja mustelmia.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingissä ja Saksassa riittävät liikennevalot.


Helsingissä liikennevalojen noudattaminen on ennemminkin ranskalaisella kuin saksalaisella tasolla, varsinkin jalankulkijoilla. Vaunun edestä päin punaista juoksentelevat jalankulkijat ovat yleinen näky Helsingissä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Helsingissä liikennevalojen noudattaminen on ennemminkin ranskalaisella kuin saksalaisella tasolla, varsinkin jalankulkijoilla. Vaunun edestä päin punaista juoksentelevat jalankulkijat ovat yleinen näky Helsingissä.


Tähän kuitenkin lienevät ns. "liikennevalot syyttömiä". Eli kyllä liikennevalojen ohjelmoinnissakin otetaan huomioon se, etteivät ihmiset ole täydellisiä, mutta lähtökohta on kuitenkin se, että liikennesääntöjä ja -valoja noudatetaan...

----------


## Antero Alku

Viisi vuotta sitten kirjoitin viestin siitä, miten Pariisin raitiolinja T3 edistyy. Siitä on jo niin kauan, etteivät edes rakentamisaikaisen sivuston linkit enää toimi.

Nyt oli tilaisuus käydä Pariisissa kokeilemassa tätä uutta linjaa, joka on ollut käytössä jo muutaman vuoden. T3:sta ja vähän muustakin Pariisin raideliikenteestä on nyt asiaa nettisivustollani osoitteessa http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Pariisi/

Antero

----------


## late-

> T3:sta ja vähän muustakin Pariisin raideliikenteestä on nyt asiaa nettisivustollani osoitteessa http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Pariisi/


Tarkkailin pari viikkoa sitten Strasbourgissa vastaavia ratikoiden valo-opastimia kuin Pariisissakin käytetään. Tulin siihen tulokseen, ettei niissä ole varsinaista lupausta valojen vaihtumisesta ennen vaunun saapumista risteykseen. Sen sijaan vinoneliö on meiltäkin tuttu tilatun etuuden merkki ja sininen huutomerkki on puolestaan vaihtuvien valojen merkki. Sininen huutomerkki syttyy myös silloin, kun ratikalle on vaihtumassa seis-opaste. Yleensä tätä ei pääse näkemään, mutta Homme de Ferillä on sen verran vilkasta, etteivät ratikat aina ehdi ensimmäisiin valoihinsa, kun toisenkin suunnan vaunuja pitää päästää.

Näin toimiva järjestely on selvästi yksinkertaisempi kuin sellainen, jossa pitäisi tietää saapuvan vaunun sijainti tarkasti. Lopputulos on kuitenkin käytännössä yhtä toimiva. Valojen vaihtuminen alkaen risteävän suunnan punaisten syttymisestä on sen verran pitkä prosessi, että ilmoitus sen käynnissä olemisesta on riittävä ennakkotieto ratikalle. Ratikoiden kuljettajat varmasti tietävät kuinka pitkä vaihtumisviive kussakin risteyksessä on odotettavissa. Freiburgissa oli toteutettu vastaava järjstely asettamalla "esiopastin" sellaisen matkan päähän risteyksestä, että sen ilmoittaessa valojen vaihtumisesta vaunu voi jatkaa määrätyllä nopeudella varsinaisen risteyksen läpi.

Etuudet Strasbourgissa olivat voimakkaat, joskaan eivät aivan täydelliset. Muutamissa risteyksissä raitiovaunut odottivat jonkin aikaa autoja. Hieman useammassa paikassa raitiovaunut joutuivat odottamaan toisiaan. Erityistä huomiota ansaitse etuuksien pitkä kesto. Yleensä risteyksiä pidettiin hyvinkin pitkään varattuna ratikoille, vaikka niillä ajoittain olikin vaikeuksia päästä lähtemään ruuhkaisimmilta pysäkeiltä. Tästä on tietysti vastaavasti melkoisesti haittaa muulle liikenteelle kaikissa muodoissaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulin siihen tulokseen, ettei niissä ole varsinaista lupausta valojen vaihtumisesta ennen vaunun saapumista risteykseen. Sen sijaan vinoneliö on meiltäkin tuttu tilatun etuuden merkki ja sininen huutomerkki on puolestaan vaihtuvien valojen merkki. Sininen huutomerkki syttyy myös silloin, kun ratikalle on vaihtumassa seis-opaste. Yleensä tätä ei pääse näkemään, mutta Homme de Ferillä on sen verran vilkasta, etteivät ratikat aina ehdi ensimmäisiin valoihinsa, kun toisenkin suunnan vaunuja pitää päästää.


Jos sininen huutomerkki kertoo valon vaihtumisesta suuntaan tai toiseen, se selittäisi sitten toisen merkityksen Pariisissa tekemälleni havainnolle siitä, että sininen huutomerkki näkyi myös silloin, kun vaunu oli tolpan kohdalla ja tolpassa oli aja-opaste. Ohi ajavan vaunun kuljettaja ei tuota tietenkään silmillään näe, mutta ei opastetta myöskään tarvi. Sen sijaan jos takana on tulossa toinen vaunu, sille viesti voisi olla, että joudut pysähtymään.

Itse päättelin, että huutomerkki vain vilkkuu niin kauan kunnes vaunu on ohittanut risteyksen. Kun huutomerkki vilkkuu, on vaikea havaita, onko se välillä pois päältä. Itse asiassa tällä sivulla näkyvien neljän kuvan keskellä voisi olla vielä viides, jossa sininen huutomerkki näkyy ja tolpassa on aja-opaste. Joka tapauksesa tolppa vaihtuu seis-opasteelle kuin vaunu on vielä risteyksessä. Se näkyy rajaamattomassa viimeisessä kuvassa. Eli Pariisissa etuus oli hyvin nopea eikä seisottanut autoja tarpeettomasti.

Tein myös sellaisen havainnon, että opasteet toimivat vain yhdelle raitiovaunujen suunnalle. Eli vaikka yhden suunnan vaunu ajaa omine aja-opasteineen risteyksen poikki, toisen suunnan opaste pysyy seis-opasteena, jos vaunua ei ole tulossa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Mä vänkään edelleen sen puolesta, että ratikkaopastimen yhteydessä olisi sekuntilaskuri. Ja nyt olen nähnyt livenä, että sellainenkin on mahdollista. Dallasissa nimittäin oli joidenkin ratikkaopastimien yhteydessä juuri tällainen lähtölaskentaopastin. Se oli pimeänä muuten, mutta kun "punaisen" vaihtuminen "vihreään" oli 20 sekunnin päässä, alkoi lähtölaskenta. Kuljettaja saattoi seisottaa vaunua pysäkillä ovet auki senkin jälkeen, kun kaikki matkustajat olivat menneet ulos/sisään. Näin viime hetken kyytiinpyrkijät saatiin vaunuun, eikä kenenkään matkanteko hidastunut, kun kuljettaja tiesi, ettei tästä vielä kuitenkaan mihinkään päästä. Kun sekunteja oli jäljellä noin 7, pantiin ovet kiinni ja lähdettiin matelemaan eteenpäin. Viiden kohdalla sitten täys häkä päälle, jolloin risteykseen tultiin juuri sopivasti opastimen vaihtuessa.

----------


## GM 5

Saksassakin on tuon tyyppisiä ratkaisuja. Täällä Dresdenissä näkee joillakin pysäkeillä valo-opasteen, jossa ilmestyy jossain vaiheessa T-kirjain. Idea on se, että raitiovaunun odotellessa pysäkillä, voivat ovet olla auki siihen asti, kunnes T-kirjain ilmestyy (T=Tür). Sen syttyessä tietää kuljettaja saavansa pian nuolivalon ja sulkee ovet. Helppoa ja kätevää.

----------


## late-

> Tein myös sellaisen havainnon, että opasteet toimivat vain yhdelle raitiovaunujen suunnalle. Eli vaikka yhden suunnan vaunu ajaa omine aja-opasteineen risteyksen poikki, toisen suunnan opaste pysyy seis-opasteena, jos vaunua ei ole tulossa.


Tein saman havainnon. Eri suunnilla on näin toisistaan riippumattomat suoja-ajat. Joissakin tilanteissa tästä on hyötyä. Tosin nopean vaihtumisen salliva saapuvien vaunujen tunnistus ajaisi yleensä saman asian, kun tiedetään onko toisesta suunnasta tulossa vaunua vai ei. Hyötyä voi olla siitäkin, että kuljettaja näkee valojen vaihtuvan juuri hänen vaunulleen. Jos valo on valmiiksi aja-tilassa vastaantulevan vaunun takia, etuutta ei ehkä riitä eli riski valojen vaihtumisesta on suurempi.

----------


## hmikko

Mistäköhän tässä Railway Gazetten jutussa tarkalleen ottaen puhutaan? Seuraavan 15 vuoden aikana raideliikenteeseen ja automatisointiin laitetaan viileät 32,4 miljardia. Jutussa käytetään uusista rengaslinjoista termiä metro, mutta ne näyttävät kuvauksen perusteella vastaavan pikaratikoiden reittikarttaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Seuraavan 15 vuoden aikana raideliikenteeseen ja automatisointiin laitetaan viileät 32,4 miljardia. Jutussa käytetään uusista rengaslinjoista termiä metro, mutta ne näyttävät kuvauksen perusteella vastaavan pikaratikoiden reittikarttaa.


Kyllä metroista on ollut puhetta, eivät ole ainakaan lähtökohtaisesti ratikoita. Täältä löytyy ainakin jotain lisätietoa ranskaksi. Tämä liittyy presidentti Sarkozyn nk. Grand Paris -suunnitelmaan, tietoa myös englanniksi.

Siellä on ollut kaksi kilpailevaa suunnitelmaa raideverkon kehittämiseksi erilaisilla kehämäisillä radoilla esikaupunkeihin, ja ilmeisesti juuri viime viikolla (26.1.2011) ovat päässeet jonkinlaiseen kompromissiin.

----------


## petteri

Ranskalaiset ovat laittamassa tuulemaan. Käsittääkseni kyse on lähinnä RER tyyppisen eli aika pitkän pysäkkivälin verkon massiivisesta laajennuksesta rengaslinjalla ja linjojen pidennyksillä. Sekä nopean metrolinjan 14 kehittämisestä. 

Eiköhän samaan aikaan Pariisin esikaupungeissa rakennetta myös muutama sata kilometriä pikaratikkaa korvaamaan bussiliityntää. Ainakin paljon suunnitelmia on. Pariisissahan ratikka on lähinnä liityntäkulkuneuvo.

Noiden liityntäratikkalinjojen hinta on aika pieni verrattuna raskaan verkon kuluihin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ranskalaiset ovat laittamassa tuulemaan. Käsittääkseni kyse on lähinnä RER tyyppisen eli aika pitkän pysäkkivälin verkon massiivisesta laajennuksesta rengaslinjalla ja linjojen pidennyksillä. Sekä nopean metrolinjan 14 kehittämisestä.


Olen jonkin verran seurannut tätä aihetta, mutta en kauhean aktiivisesti ihan viimeisimpiä käänteitä. Jotain tuolla mainittiin, että ainakin yksi linjoista tulisi olemaan VAL-metro. Lieneekö sitten Neoval eli käytännössä City-Val (jossa siis Translohr-tyyppinen ohjauskisko yhdistettynä kumipyöriin, automaattiohjaukseen ja dedikoituun, eristettyyn väylään)?

Pysäkkiväli on tosiaan RER-tyyppinen, mutta teknologia ei ole RER:ää vaan metroa.

PÄIVITYS: Täältä vielä lisätietoa englanniksi.

----------


## hmikko

> PÄIVITYS: Täältä vielä lisätietoa englanniksi.


Kiitos linkistä. Helpotti kummasti, koskapa lause 'je ne comprends pas' edustaa ranskan kielen taitoani sen koko häikäisevässä laajuudessa. Aika monessa kohtaa näyttää rengasmetrot päälekkäisiltä pikaratikan kanssa, mutta pysäkkiväli on tosiaan metrosuunnitelmassa varsin pitkä, eli eri palvelusta on kysymys. Koko lailla on hommassa taas virassa olevien poliitikkojen muistomonumentin rakentamisen makua, mikä Pariisissa on tietysti perin tuttu ja osin hyväksikin havaittu juttu.

----------

